
Ask HN: A reverse proxy with shareable requests and reponses logs? - superzamp
We are currently using Runscope at my company, to proxy some of our external calls to third-party services.<p>Their traffic inspector is extremely valuable to us as it allows us to share nice error logs with a particularily crappy PSP when things go wild on their side.<p>Example request log: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.runscope.com&#x2F;public&#x2F;037911f3-7b8f-4992-b30e-46735aad4425&#x2F;0bb2105d-243b-4e7b-8640-42a308c84f05<p>Unfortunately, Runscope is deprecating their traffic inspector after the CA Tech acquisition.<p>HN, do you know any alternative offering this feature?
======
johns
I can't speak to alternatives (I don't know of any with a comparable feature
set unfortunately) but I do want to clarify that this was not due to the
acquisition. You'll have to take my word for it, but the planning for this
deprecation was underway more than a year before we started talking to buyers.
This product was just not commercially viable despite being very useful.

~~~
superzamp
Glad to hear from you, thanks for the clarification. I agree this feature was
becoming more and more of a niche as the reverse-proxy market evolves along
with K8s and the whole ecosystem. I really liked the simplicity of this
Runscope product ;-)

------
chatmasta
If you want a custom solution to this using open source technologies, I’m a
software consultant and have built this many times. Send me an email if you
need any help/advice.

------
xstartup
I use stackdriver tracing. Somtimes, mitm proxy.

